# Screen Upgrading - Worth it?



## DK_Cypher (May 8, 2011)

Hello, im currently building a laptop and wondering if its even worth it to upgrade the screen, for example:

- 15.6” FHD 16:9 LED Backlit Wide screen (1920x1080) Super Clear Glare Type Screen 
VS
- 15.6" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Anti-Glare Screen w/ 95% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080)

Does the increase 95% NTSC Color Gamut actually produce a better visual picture or am i throwing out my money here?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the laptop? What will the cost be?
For home use, just connect the laptop to an external monitor.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

> For home use, just connect the laptop to an external monitor.


I had a friend whose laptop screen was going out....

His solution: Break the screen off over his knee and connect it to a monitor...

I will agree with tyree, specs will be needed for a proper answer, generally the difference between those screens would be hardly noticeable.


----------

